# inshore report for 7/31 & 8/1



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

nice job!


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice report. 

Between the heat and the amount of bait in the water my catch per trip ratio is way down right now.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Schoolin' them again eh? Job well done.

That 3rd flattie looks weird??


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice job mark


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the props fellas   this heat is kicking my butt but not gonna hold me down   looking forward to bringing many more reports for your viewing pleasure so stay tuned


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

bankers hours and yer still smackin'em.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Been struggling with two ISP's and 3 modems after a lightning strike, so I didn't see this. Great fishing in this heat! I have not been out in two weeks. Too hot for me, and I can't remember the last time I caught a flounder.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the heats been kicking my butt too noeman but guess where i'll be come 6 a.m. tomorrow morning :-? give ya a clue: it wont be golfing  ;D


----------

